# STOLEN SUP IN WESTMINSTER PLEASE HELP



## KSUP (Oct 31, 2012)

A WATERMAN C4 9'11" WAS STOLLEN OFF THE TOP OF MY CAR AT THE CROSS STREETS OF HARLAN AND 88TH. THIS HAPPENED 10/30/12 APPROX BETWEEN 4:30 AND 5:50. IF YOU COME UPON A WATERMAN iSUP BK PRO RED WITH OUT PUMP OR CARRYING CASE (THESE ARE STILL IN MY CAR) AND LABLED WITH CONFLUENCE KAYAK (303) 433-3676. PLEASE NOTIFY ME KATE AT 303 502 4326. SOME PEOPLE ARE JUST LAME! THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.


----------

